# 'No local experience' - Is this a deal breaker when trying to find work in Australia?



## funkyzoom (Nov 21, 2014)

So, online forums are filled with posts by new immigrants to Australia, who seem to be struggling to find jobs for more than 6 months in spite of their skills, because they are being constantly rejected by employers for having 'no local experience'. There are also a lot of blogs and articles describing how bad this problem actually is. 

I never realized this is such a huge problem, since we are granted a skilled migration Visa only after we have been thoroughly assessed. The problem seems to be several times worse in the case of saturated professions (such as software engineer).Unfortunately, I happen to be a software developer as well. 

As of now, I have only completed the first step of being assessed by ACS (got a positive report). My IELTS exam has been booked for December 6th. If this ' no local experience' is indeed such a deal breaker, I would like to reconsider my decision to migrate to Australia, and probably drop the plan. I can't obtain local experience unless someone hires me, for heaven's sake. And if I am to constantly get rejected for the sole reason of not having local experience, it doesn't serve the purpose at all. I'm much better off staying where I am, if that's the current scenario in Australia. 

I'm confident of actually clearing interviews because I have pretty decent skills, but it seems like Australian immigrants with 'no local experience' aren't even getting interview calls. I wouldn't want to find myself in a situation where I have to stay in Australia for several months without a job, spending form my savings, and finally having to come back due to this ridiculous 'no local experience' rule which seem to be omnipresent across Australian employers.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I think you've got to at least expect a few months of unemployment when u come. It's not an easy job market for even the locals with hundreds applying for each job. The best way to get a job is through a personal contact thus jumping the queue. My husband had to take a job as a storeman though he had no experience in that area and we were grateful to get that, though a year later it's still only part time


----------



## Nag (Jan 11, 2013)

even if u have local experience.. its difficult mostly.
the job scenarist has changed a lot since 5 years. also most software jobs are being downsized due to high manpower cost. they better opting for outsourcing.
my friend who born and brought-up here struggled to get a job.
i am here for last 1.5 years without job. all my money saved for last 20 years was consumed in 1 year or so.

not all bad scene. may be if u are ok with some odd jobs. then get ready.
for casual jobs. etc as of now.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

As chicken999 said it is not an easy job market at the moment even for Australian citizens.

Honestly, it surprises me that DIBP hasn't put a hold on the skilled visa'a considering what the job market is at the moment.

I don't work in IT but I have heard that the IT job market is not good at the moment.

Alot also depends on where you are planning on living. Capital cities are better than small towns.

Alot also depends on the luck of the draw really, but it is true that they do prefer people with local skills. However, there are some employers for them they will not worry about that. It all depends on what the employer is looking for.

Just be prepared to bring enough money to last months and be willing to do any form of job until you get a permanent full time job.


----------



## Nag (Jan 11, 2013)

All said and done. everyone says true to their experience. when i came here first time 10 years back i just applied to a job (Perth) and next day i called the consultant. He asked me to come for interview next day. Unfortunately, or as per my plan, i was about to go back to my country. 

But now a days if you apply for freshly advertised job, thinking that you applied immediately, but the fact is that already 100s if not 1000s of people already applied to the post. and if u call the consultant, the reception itself would answer your call and do not put through the concerned recruiter to talk to. 

my wife applied to 100s (IT jobs as she has experience and also many petty jobs too), if not more, jobs not even a single was successful just even for interview or at least recruiter has asked further information. u can no way able to contact the proper recruiter.
i am saying with experience as on date. many ifs and buts will be there.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I definitely agree Nag. 5 years ago you could go directly to a recruitment agency register and then maybe a week later they would have job. Now you can't do that they tell you to apply for jobs online.

Very few jobs you can contact the employer directly. My husband applied for one job that had 500 applications in a day!

As soon as they get the first job it is easier after that .


----------



## Evolve Migration Aus (Nov 16, 2014)

As everyone has already stated, you will be entering a difficult job market especially when most of the technical roles are outsourced. I used to work for IBM and in every service delivery team you will find a team leader who is based in Australia while the rest of the team are remote. If you have a speciality in a particular software language then you might be able to find contractor roles i.e. not permanent ongoing job maybe for 6 months a project. Best to do a search on the local job sites to see what skills are in demand. It's not the local experience that is the problem - the problem is that a lot of experienced people have been made redundant in the past few years so there might be an oversupply of skilled workers. The recruiters have access to a pool of equally qualified candidates to choose from.


----------

